# Fish Finder mounting options???



## GOSKN5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello, long story short I had to sell my custom decked carpeted etc jon boat with trailer for financial reasons..... anyway I was lucky enough to find someone to give me a 14' jon boat that I plan on just putting in my truck to use until I can purchase a better one. Does anyone have any ideas for mounting a fish finder transducer on a boat that will be slid in and out of a truck??? 


I kept my trolling motor, fish finder, and gas motor from my boat, just sold boat and trailer..... any ideas??? thanks...


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 21, 2010)

You could go with an alumaducer and put it inside.
https://vexilar.com/pages/accessories/accy_transducers_au.html


----------



## redbug (Jan 21, 2010)

I am going to assume that you are on a tight budget due to selling your boat. so I would suggest making a temp mount . 
mount the ducer on the bracket and attach the bracket to a board then use a C clamp to hold it on the boat


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 21, 2010)

redbug said:


> I am going to assume that you are on a tight budget due to selling your boat. so I would suggest making a temp mount .
> mount the ducer on the bracket and attach the bracket to a board then use a C clamp to hold it on the boat




+1


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 22, 2010)

redbug said:


> I am going to assume that you are on a tight budget due to selling your boat. so I would suggest making a temp mount .
> mount the ducer on the bracket and attach the bracket to a board then use a C clamp to hold it on the boat




+1


----------



## Rodnocker (Jan 22, 2010)

You've not said if you will have a trolling motor. If you are going to be using a trolling motor, you could attach the transducer to the bottom of the trolling motor. Then when you remove the trolling motor to put the boat in your truck, you would remove the transducer along with it and it would be out of the way of damage.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 24, 2010)

Now that's using the noodle Rodknocker.There is a TM mounting bracket avaliable for most transducers.


----------



## poolie (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep, on my crawdad I just have the transducer attached to the TM. So all of the wiring for the fish finder get stored with the TM when not in use. Cheap and works pretty well.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions.... I have always had the transducer mounted on the trolling motor in the past... but I think this time I will have to store the trolling motor away from the boat... so that option wont work...


but the mount on a board and use a C-clamp idea will probably do just the trick... then I can just remove and put in the back of the boat when I am loading and unloading......

thanks for the help yall....


----------



## Brine (Jan 31, 2010)

They make suction cup attachments for transducers as well.


----------



## D-Man (Jan 31, 2010)

What about 1 1/2' pvc. Making an L design and c- clamp it. :-k


----------

